# safety chain



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Safety chain if you want or a tie down made from rope.
The idea being if the twist clamps back off, there is a tie down to prevent the motor from leaving.
My small merc has an integral eye on the side of the tilt tube.
I use a quarter inch nylon rope to tie from the eye to a cleat
inside the hull, thereby producing a safety to prevent engine loss.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

...or buy one of these to prevent the clamps from untwisting. Locks the clamps in the horizontal position and prevents thieves from stealing the motor too...


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> ...or buy one of these to prevent the clamps from untwisting. Locks the clamps in the horizontal position and prevents thieves from stealing the motor too...


Not to discount this option, but just please, please make sure if you buy a motor lock like the one pictured, it is either stainless steel, or crafted from aluminum. My outboard had one of these previously, just like the one pictured, and it was basically painted plain steel...

...you can see where this is going. The two halves were joined together from the rust formed between them. Great for keeping your motor on your hull, but if you ever want to remove it, get your tetanus shot, and be prepared for a long, heated battle in very, very tight quarters, with loads of rust flying all over the place. Needless to say, I run a simple safety chain now. That motor lock did not belong on a boat that is used in saltwater. 

Steve


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok heres another idea that mite work for you, take a piece of starboard or marine ply and router out a recess of sorts to allow the clamp pads to clamp down into or depending on the thickness of the material you choose to use you might want to drill holes big enough to allow the clamp pads to pass thru and tighten down on to the transom, mount the starboard or plywood securely to the inside of the transom with screws and preferably some 3m 5200 so its securely attached. heres a pic of my birdsall trolling motor mount and hopefully the pic is clear enough to give you an idea as to what i'm talking about  fwiw, this idea has held my trolling motor on well and have never had a problem with it walking off the mount. good luck  








[/img]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The safety rope/chain is not attached to prevent someone from stealing the motor.

Even though you think you have the clamps on tight the motor can stil come off. There is a tremendous amount of torque when you juice it and that can cause the motor to try to rotate around the prop and the clamp can slide up and over the top causing the motor to fall off. Ask me how I found this out.

In today's world a locking mechanism of some kind is a must.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, not looking to prevent theft just keep the motor on. Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I had that bar lock also ...still use a bar lock but a different kind 

pad Locks not so good either LOL !!!

Lock Stainless and Brass construction ZINK Dials holy Cow !!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> ok heres another idea that mite work for you, take a piece of starboard or marine ply and router out a recess of sorts to allow the clamp pads to clamp down into or depending on the thickness of the material you choose to use you might want to drill holes big enough to allow the clamp pads to pass thru and tighten down on to the transom, mount the starboard or plywood securely to the inside of the transom with screws and preferably some 3m 5200 so its securely attached. heres a pic of my birdsall trolling motor mount and hopefully the pic is clear enough to give you an idea as to what i'm talking about fwiw, this idea has held my trolling motor on well and have never had a problem with it walking off the mount. good luck


Good idea for a trolling motor, bad idea for an outboard! the amount of weight and torque on an outboard would easily rip it off if the clamps come undone. Plus he doesn't want to drill into the transom so only 5200 would be holding it, which isn't nearly as strong as some people think.


----------

